
In Defense of Climate Optimism - hkai
https://quillette.com/2018/11/15/in-defense-of-climate-optimism/
======
elocinstr8t
The thing is, our planet will always be here even after we're all gone. We may
not survive global warming or the worst of it, but the planet will still be
here, and it will adapt to its new environment. For some reason, I think all
these preparation and prevention are more for us, not exactly the planet. What
do you think?

